# What made you jealous of other children as a child?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

For me how popular they were and I wasn't.


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

When other kids could attend school and just live their lives without being bullied.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I was jealous of anyone who had Barbie dolls.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

How quickly they could get up from the floor in kindergarten. I was always the last up. I didn’t care much, but I wanted to be faster than someone at least once.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

The most was probably when having other female friends and them saying as to how they 'hate' their sister(s) (though mainly annoyed) over minor things. I wished to have a bond with a sister since I didn't grow up with one. It was mainly a small phase during middle school.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

That at home, they have so many stuff and activities to play with, and show off to and talk about to other kids at school.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

The ability to fit in so easily. I had more friends as a kid than I do now, but I still was never really part of their group. I was still somehow an outsider. Maybe it had to do with this second thing...

I was jealous of how normal they all looked. I was very skinny, tall, and had crooked teeth. I was weird looking. I think I made them uncomfortable. I think I might have been the ugliest kid in school. And that sucked.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember other kids had Levis, and Wrangler jeans, my mom made me wear multi colored stripey trousers, like clown pants, I was so humiliated....


----------



## Esmae (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone who had a sister. & a baby born doll


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Probably because others seemed to fit in better, and were better at sports. The fitting in part I didn't really notice much until middle/high school.

Also I was sort of too close in ways to my parents and didn't have much space (rarely ever went to hang out with other classmates outside of school until I got to college). So it made me especially awkward. If I was to do things over I would definitely socialize more and probably get involved in a sport or other things (as I think this helps one become more rounded, especially after entering the working world.)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

They were worst behaved than I was yet Santa brought them more toys


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't really remember specific examples now but I think there were probably some things.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyone who could actually talk to their father without feeling like they're about to have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I was really ever all that jealous except I was always an intellectual featherweight. I definitely was (and still am) jealous of people who seem to be able to learn anything they put their mind to. Which is why it always severely pissed me off when people would tell me that old "You can do anything you put your mind to!". No! You can but you're not me so how the **** do you know? Speak for yourself. It's really an insult when people try to say things like that to people.

I'd say for the first 20 years or so, I was very jealous of guys who were attractive and desirable to girls. Especially the ones pretty much all girls seemed to like. I wasn't really jealous in a "I hate him" kind of way though. Unless he was a jerk. I was jealous of them but also happy for them. It takes no talent or effort to be born beautiful. It just happens.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Mostly that they had so many cool toys and took so many exciting trips. We were _"will we have electricity tomorrow?"_-level poor for a chunk of my childhood and I had siblings. I was always embarrassed when other kids would ask me what I got for Christmas... especially after going over an extensive list of their own loot.

I was never without a roof or food, though. So, as an adult, I appreciate how lucky I was and am thankful for how hard my mother worked to keep us above water. She is a good mama.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I mean as I got older I became envious of many things mostly people who were more intelligent though or in the gifted program at school. But as an actual child (not a teenager,) I can't really remember much. 

Also one time I was trying to hang out with some boys and was told I couldn't because I was a girl, and I was annoyed but that's kind of reaching in terms of definitions.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kids who had talent and skills..playing sports, musical instruments, art, etc.. I have zero ability or skills to do anything remotely creative...was the case then and is the case now.


----------



## jackbrock555 (Apr 26, 2014)

Things they had or there parents had more money than ours or a bigger house or toys and electronics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

It was pretty much anything athletic related. The kids that could run faster than me, etc...

I got jealous of one kid in grade school because he could jump over a chair but I couldn't.

I got jealous of one girl who was able to hit a baseball farther than me. That seems very petty now lol


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I wasn’t really jealous as a kid but as a teen I got jealous of how some of the kids seemed to have normal parents that allowed them to have a social life and how likable they were.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm still jealous of people who have engaging and supportive fathers. 

People who have a normal family and who are close to their cousins.

People who have supportive friends.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> That at home, they have so many stuff and activities to play with, and show off to and talk about to other kids at school.


Yeah. This too. I had stuff but I didn't have the nice stuff. As far back as I remember, the other kids would have things like new bikes or computers and video games and I'd have a plastic bucket and shovel. I'd go to the neighbor's house and their kids rooms would be so full of cool stuff it would be practically stacked from floor to ceiling. My stuff was just junk that my parents bought when they were still in the excited phase of having a new baby. Once parenting got hard and expensive, my mother tapped out on most of it and let her mean streak dictate the rest.

I think most of my clothes were a bit tight from me having outgrown them and/or they were clothes other kids my extended family wouldn't wear so they gave them to us. I don't think I quite had a fashion sense when I was that young though. It is just that looking back, I can see that being the worst dressed (along with everything else) probably didn't do me any favors.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

We never had a many gifts as kids on birthdays and Christmas. So sometimes when i saw friends or cousins get a lot of presents i felt sad to see them all happy and getting so much stuff.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I was jealous of the fancy/expensive kit-built RC cars some kids at boarding school had (as opposed to my cheap boring one, from the British equivalent of Radioshack). Was probably very jealous of those who had any kind of musical talent, and (in particular), anyone who could get into a school sports team. Possibly of those who became a house captain at primary school/a school prefect or something like that, at secondary school. Also (before Charlotte) of anyone who could have real success of whatever kind with a girl/actually get invited by one to my school's annual invitation-only Scottish dance. Above all though, seeing as I had such a negative view of my school, think I simply envied anyone from primary school or whatever, who went to whatever I perceived as a good school.


----------

